# 20% off all research chemicals through the end of the month!



## TwisT (Oct 10, 2011)

UNFORTUNATELY STOCK IS VERY LOW ON MANY OF OUR PEPTIDES. WE ANTICIPATE THIS ISSUE TO BE RESOLVED SOMETIME IN THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO AND APOLOGIZE FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE THAT THIS MAY CAUSE.

HOWEVER, WE ARE WELL STOCKED ON ALL OF OUR RESEARCH CHEMICALS.

FROM TODAY THROUGH THE END OF THE MONTH ALL CHEMS ARE DISCOUNTED AN EXTRA 20% FROM OUR ALREADY LOW LOW PRICES.

*SHOOT ME A PM FOR THE CODE, ITS THAT SIMPLE!*

*************************************************************************
AS SOON AS OUR PEPTIDES RETURN BACK IN STOCK WE WILL RUN AN AWESOME SPECIAL ON THOSE PRODUCTS AS WELL.
*******************************************************

ALERT! WE'VE CHANGED OUR SHIPPING POLICY!

ALL DOMESTIC ORDERS OVER $300 GET FREE SHIPPING!

NOW, ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS GET EXPRESS SHIPPING REGARDLESS OF SIZE!

ALL CANADIAN ORDERS GET EXPRESS SHIPPING!

SO, FOR THE PRICE OF REGULAR PRIORITY SHIPPING, YOU NOW GET AN EMS UPGRADE!

ONLY AT EXTREME PEPTIDE!
*************************************************************************

WE APOLOGIZE BUT WE ARE NOT ABLE TO ALTER ALREADY SUBMITTED ORDERS. 


AND DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACED BEFORE 12 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS GET SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING! THESE DEALS CANT BE BEAT ANYWHERE AT ANYTIME!​


----------

